

Waitress Blames iPhone Alarm Bug For Her Job Loss - taylorbuley
http://www.bostonherald.com/business/technology/general/view/20110106waitress_iphone_alarm_failed_getting_her_fired/srvc=home&position=5

======
schrototo
Oh come on, would this be a "story" if she'd have had a regular alarm clock
that malfunctioned?

